# Sandhills Small Ruminant Association Summer Show



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We attended a brand new ADGA dairy goat show hosted by the Sandhills Small Ruminant Association at the Carolina Horse Park in Raeford NC.
Excellent facility.

It was 2 rings, Sr's, Jr's and Bucks. They didn't sanction a champion challenge so no best of breed to compete for, so we left all of our finished does at home.

Worked out well for us though.

Our 6 year old doe One Fine Acre Chocolate Kiss 2*M was Grand Champion Sr. doe in both rings.
She is about as fine a doe in General Appearance, Dairy Strength and Body Capacity you will find.

She has great udder capacity and rear attachment but has always yielded a few points on teat placement and her fore udder doesn't blend smoothly.

Her Linear Appraisal score last year was 91 EEEV

She has always come up a little short in the ring to our other girls but this was her weekend.

Our 7 year old buck Madison's Meadow Rocky Road was Grand Champion in Ring 1.

Our 3 year old buck Sinai Thunder AD Valiant *B*S was Reserve Grand Champion in Ring 2.

So, now I've got a doe and buck with 2 legs. Going to look and see if any shows in the vicinity.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, very nice  Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Wow, very nice  Congrats!


I have a beautiful Blue Eyed Chamoise buckling from her available if you are interested 
His paternal grand dam is GCH Little Tots Estate 1*M the foundation Doe of our herd 
She apraised 91 VEEE 
He has a twin sister that we can already tell has better teat placement than her dam
I'll make you a deal if you are going to get off the sideline and start showing your goats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm giving away my last ND in a few weeks. Thanks for the offer though, if I was continuing with NDs I'd definitely jump on it. You have some amazing goats!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It was a great new show! We loved the facility. Congrats on your wins! We had GCH Alpine sr. Doe, GCH & RCH jr. Doe and BJDIS in ring 2. Cameron in ring 1 didn't like our goats much lol


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> It was a great new show! We loved the facility. Congrats on your wins! We had GCH Alpine sr. Doe, GCH & RCH jr. Doe and BJDIS in ring 2. Cameron in ring 1 didn't like our goats much lol


You did great
Was very happy for you


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm giving away my last ND in a few weeks. Thanks for the offer though, if I was continuing with NDs I'd definitely jump on it. You have some amazing goats!!


Why are you quitting the little goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My ND doe got bred by my standard buck last year, she is amazing at jumping fences and I didn't realize in time. I just don't want to risk it again.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm going the opposite direction
I have about 50 little goats. 
Getting 2 big ones in a couple of weeks
Can't turn down a daughter of an ADGA nationals champ


----------

